# A Tired Dog is a Happy Dog



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it'd be pretty neat if we put pictures in the same thread with the theme 'A Tired Dog is a Happy Dog'. I'll start!


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

mcgruff after a long day of helping mommy and daddy in the yard, whew!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Most of my pics of Gypsy are of her sleeping. She won't hold still for pictures when she's awake. Haha!

A tired cat is a happy cat? This is my boy Ivory.


----------



## snark (Apr 25, 2010)

Poor Riley not only ran around all day, he got a bath on top of it...


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## quills (Jan 20, 2010)

here's Misty sound asleep.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

puppy.l0ve said:


> mcgruff after a long day of helping mommy and daddy in the yard, whew!


What a BEAUTIFUL dog!


Our new pup: Already posted on a different thread, but I love em so much!:


































Karinia, just how long is your doggies tongue!?


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the cat! hahaha They're all so cute!

PetersGirl.. I think this is as long as his tongue gets:


----------



## Misty2010 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bliss:









Tegan, when we first got her:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My last dog, my malamute/collie Scout:










Crystal with Lily and Fynne:










And just Lily:










Baby Casper (on the second day I had him) after playing for an hour:


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona, out like a light









Aria as a pudgy little puppy









And Aria again, passed out across my leg


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Crystal with Lily and Fynne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two are adorable!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey right after a walk.. I love this one. You can just tell she's smiling.









Two happy dogs:









Happy dog with Kong:


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Had to post a couple of Kaja.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ZzZzZzzzzZzZZZZzzzzzzZ


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

4 hr walk, 2 hr run with dogs later... This is literally the only time I told her to get the ball and she didn't..lol










Well she tried..but she ran out of battery


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Matrix









Mitch


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Shell said:


>


LOL, that's one tired doggie!

I think I looked like that a couple times, but that was duringmy college years... but we don't talk about those.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Ellie after a walk





















wake up in the mornin' feelin' like P. Diddy
and yes, her tongue hangs out like that when you scratch her belly.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My contribution- 









poor girl was exhausted after a doggie parade we went to. She's fully asleep. I can't even get a pic of her that doesn't look creepy since she doesn't close her eyes all the way when she sleeps.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Chloe: She instantly falls asleep as soon as my hubby holds her upside down on his lap, she loves it.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Skyler....

One lazy sleepy morning...


















He was just a baby here but he still sleeps like this often..and yes, I do vacuum tho the photo doesn't look like it


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a crappy pic from the camera on my computer, but I didn't want to wake him up.











I didn't know there was a noise with the snapshot, and woke him up anyway, and he got annoyed and went to his blankets on the floor.


EDIT - holy crap he looks so much different than the avatar.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course though, just like humans, too much exercise can make a dog sick. As long as the proper facilities are near by you should be okay.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My husband just took this one today.










And, another when I got him to look at me but, he was too tired to lift his head. Notice the dirty paws. They have something to do with why he's so tired


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I got 2 sleepy dogs after a good romp up at the river this morning


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

DJsMom said:


> I got 2 sleepy dogs after a good romp up at the river this morning


That second one is beyond precious!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> That second one is beyond precious!!


LoL, it's SO funny! But it kind of reminds me of that part in the old movie "something about Mary" when Ben Stillers in prison & spooning with that great big huge cell mate


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

DJsMom said:


> LoL, it's SO funny! But it kind of reminds me of that part in the old movie "something about Mary" when Ben Stillers in prison & spooning with that great big huge cell mate


HAHA totally!


----------

